#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό, πρότυπα έντυπα & σχέδια, από μηχανικούς, για μηχανικούς >  > > >  >  >  Excel για τον προσδιορισμό του ποσοστού ολοκλήρωσης κοινού οικοδομικού έργου

## dkollia

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## makdan

Συνάδελφε Χάρη μόλις το κατέβασα και του ρίχνω μια ματιά. Καταρχάς για μία ακόμη φορά μπράβο για την δρστηριότητά σου (γενικά στο forum αλλά και ειδικά) και την επιλογή να μοιράζεσαι πράγματα που έχεις ήδη αντιμετωπίσει και προσπαθήσει να επιλύσει για προσωπικό σκοπό!
Είμαι μάλλον alien στο θέμα της εκτίμησης ποσοστού ολοκλήρωσης έργου. Διάβασα κάτι από νομοθεσία, όχι σε ιδιαίτερο βάθος, κυρίως σε ό,τι αφορά διεκδίκηση αμοιβής απελθόντα μηχανικού από έργο. Ενδιαφέρομαι για μια δική μου περίπτωση έργου οικοδομικού, ιδιωτικού από φέρουσα τοιχοποιία που σταμάτησε προ της κατασκευής της στέγης (δηλ. υπόγειο-ισόγειο-όροφος φτιαγμένα, όχι όμως με κουφώματα, εσωτερικούς τοίχους, πατώματα κλπ).
Ήθελα να ρωτήσω τα εξής (γιατί κατάλαβα ότι έχεις εμπειρία)
*(1)* το ποσοστό συμμετοχής στο συνολικό κόστος, πώς προκύπτει; Θα πρέπει να έχω πρόσβαση σε τιμολόγια και δαπάνη πραγματική ή το βρίσκω με κάποιο τρόπο στα φορολογικά της αδείας;;;
*(2)* οι εργασίες που περιγράφεις (πχ συναγερμός) και δεν έχουν συνάφεια με το δικό μου έργο, αρκεί να μηδενιστούν από το ποσοστό συμμετοχής για να μη συνυπολογίζονται;;;
*(3)* εφόσον ΔΕΝ υπάρχουν στοιχεία με τιμολόγια δαπανών, και θέλω μια χοντροειδή εκτίμηση αλλά κοντά στην πραγματικότητα τι πρέπει να κάνω;

Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## Xάρης

Οι εργασίες που περιλαμβάνονται στο excel είναι ενδεικτικές μεν αλλά θεωρώ ότι καλύπτουν τα περισσότερα οικοδομικά έργα.
Όταν δεν θα γίνουν κάποιες εργασίες, απλώς τις μηδενίζουμε όπως είπες.

Τα ποσοστά συμμετοχής προκύπτουν βάσει *εκτίμησης του μηχανικού*!
Μόνο όταν το έργο έχει ολοκληρωθεί μπορούμε να υπολογίσουμε με ακρίβεια το ποσοστό συμμετοχής κάθε εργασίας βάσει των δαπανών αγορά υλικών, των εργατικών και των ασφαλιστικών εισφορών.
Άρα, εδώ χρειάζεται εμπειρία ή να αρχίσεις να ρωτάς αυτούς που έχουν την εμπειρία, συναδέλφους μηχανικούς, εργολάβους, τεχνίτες και να διασταυρώνεις απόψεις.
Χρήσιμο θα ήταν να συγκεντρώσεις τα αποδεικτικά των δαπανών των εργασιών που έχουν ολοκληρωθεί και αν θέλεις να λάβεις προσφορές για την ολοκλήρωση των υπολειπόμενων εργασιών.

----------

makdan

----------


## makdan

Μάλιστα.
Στην περίπτωση μου είχα την επίβλεψη του έργου επίσημα ως επιβλέπουσα οικοδομικής άδειας και παραιτήθηκα. Και ήθελα να κάνω έναν έλεγχο για το % ολοκλήρωσης γιατί έχουμε διαφωνία επί του θέματος! Οπότε να συγκεντρώσω αποδεικτικά δαπανών κλπ όπως πολύ ωραία μου προτείνεις (θα το ξέρω για πιο ομαλές περιπτώσεις στο μέλλον!) δεν γίνεται στην περίπτωσή μου! Εξού και αναρωτιόμουν...

Τώρα αυτό με την εμπειρία θα το προσπαθήσω... να δω ποιον θα βρω εδώ! Έχει κάποια συνάφεια όλο αυτό και με την αρχική εκτίμηση για το ΕΚΚΟ (ή πέταξα "τούβλο :Κλείσιμο ματιού με νόημα: ; Θα βοηθούσε ίσως να κάνω μια επιμέτρηση σε συνδυασμό με τιμές αγοράς (αλλά πολύ βαβούρα και καθυστέρηση...);

----------


## Xάρης

Μια εικόνα μπορείς να δημιουργήσεις και από τις τιμές που έχει για τις διάφορες εργασίες το Παράρτημα Β' του Ν.4178/13 για τα αυθαίρετα.
Υπάρχουν και οι ΑΤΟΕ.
Οι τιμές αυτές όμως δεν είναι τιμές αγοράς αλλά είναι μια πολύ καλή βάση.

Μπορείς να πας και στο ΙΚΑ και να δεις αν είναι δυνατόν να σου δώσουν τα ένσημα που έχουν καταβληθεί μέχρι τώρα.
Εξήγησέ τους ότι ήσουν επιβλέπων (να έχεις και αποδεικτικά μαζί σου) και το λόγο που τα ζητάς.

----------

